# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Opera - делимся полезными советами

## Shu_b

Начнём с главного, живёт там - http://www.opera.com/, http://ru.opera.com/
beta build - http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
Плагины - http://www.opera.com/docs/plugins/index.dml
Управление мышкой - http://www.opera.com/products/desktop/mouse/
Управление голосом http://www.opera.com/products/desktop/voice/

Полезности на русском:
http://www.myopera.net/
http://operafan.net/




> *10 фич Оперы, которые есть только в Опере*
> _http://operafan.net/content/view/102/2/_
> *1. Копирование вкладки*
> Вы заходите на страницу и хотите прочесть ее позже. А в данный момент вы хотите перейти на предыдущую. Что вы сделаете? Скопируете адрес страницы, создадите новую вкладку и вставите URL в адресную строку. В Opera вы просто нажмете Duplicate (Копировать). При открытии новой вкладки появляется запись в истории посещенных страниц.
> 
> *2. Перейти к адресу*
> Вы видите адрес на странице, но он не кликабельный. Как вам перейти на эту страницу? Копируете url, вставляете в адресную строку и нажимаете enter. В Opera надо лишь выделить адрес, нажать правой кнопкой мыши и выбрать опцию “Перейти к адресу”.
> 
> *3. Обновление страницы каждые 30 секунд*
> ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

Мастерская Мангуста.
http://mongoose.myopera.net/
Различные удобные кнопки.
http://nontroppo.org/wiki/CustomButtons

----------


## Ego1st

Лучший ресурс рунета по опере http://www.operafan.ru/
ихо конечно..

----------


## anton_dr

> 10 фич Оперы, которые есть только в Опере
> http://operafan.net/content/view/102/2/
> 1. Копирование вкладки


Есть в макстоне.




> 10. Аварийное восстановление


Тоже есть




> 13. вы можете управлять браузером используя движения мыши


Есть.




> 13. вы можете переназначить “горячие клавиши”


Есть.


Так что, не 10, а поменьше  :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

Не прошло и пятнадцати лет, как появился русский официальный сайт.  :Smiley: 
http://ru.opera.com/

----------


## naik212006

> Не прошло и пятнадцати лет, как появился русский официальный сайт. 
> http://ru.opera.com/


Лучше поздно, чем ...... :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> Не прошло и пятнадцати лет, как появился русский официальный сайт. 
> http://ru.opera.com/


хмм.. незнал спасибо за ссылочку!

----------


## vilraad

Как убрать ненужные адреса из адресной строки Opera?

----------


## WaterFish

Закрыть оперу.
Найти файл opera.dir, который обычно находится здесь:
C:\Documents and Settings\Ваш профиль\Application Data\Opera\Opera\profile\opera.dir
Файл opera.dir открыть с помощью блокнота и удалить ненужные строки.

----------


## vilraad

Понял. Спасибо.

----------


## Shadow[13]

А не подскажите как отключить все горячии клавиши и движения мышки в опере? =)...
Ну или может знаете способ уменьшить место занимаемое оперой в оперативке... а то уж больно много она жрёт =(
ну или если знаете другие способы облегчения оперы - подскажите плиз  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Опера жрёт? Это что-то новенькое  :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

> Опера жрёт? Это что-то новенькое


Да, 9.0 и 9.01 подъедали. :Smiley: 
Shadow[13] , Поставьте 9.02 и оставьте по умолчанию дисковый кэш и кэш в памяти. А ещё стабильней версия 8.54



> А не подскажите как отключить все горячии клавиши и движения мышки в опере? =)


Отключить мышь: Сервис-Настройки-Управление-снять галку "включить управление мышью".
Отключить горячие клавиши...
Хм, зачем. Вроде не мешают. :Huh: 
Можно там же попробовать просто удалить профиль клавиатуры, но не уверен, что сработает.

----------


## Shadow[13]

> Да, 9.0 и 9.01 подъедали.
> Shadow[13] , Поставьте 9.02 и оставьте по умолчанию дисковый кэш и кэш в памяти. А ещё стабильней версия 8.54


Да у меня и так 9.02 стоит =)... а раньше 8.54 была(хотя насчёт именно 8.54 не уверен, в общем была последняя восьмая, до появления 9.02 оперы) да и она тоже оперативку жрала не меньше...
А кэш в памяти я на 20 мегов поставил, но она всёравно больше жрёт, если кэш "авто" поставить, то оно сжирает 100+ мегов =(...




> Отключить мышь: Сервис-Настройки-Управление-снять галку "включить управление мышью".
> Отключить горячие клавиши...
> Хм, зачем. Вроде не мешают.
> Можно там же попробовать просто удалить профиль клавиатуры, но не уверен, что сработает.


Да управление мышью я оказывается уже и так отрубил, а профиль клавиатуры не удаляется... А проблема с ним в том, что я постоянно промахиваюсь мимо клавиш и обязательно попадаю на какую-нить комбинацию которая чёнить делает(там помоему все возможные комбинации забиты), ктомуже я когда смотрел профили эти нашел там стандартные вендозные сочетания, тоесть походу если профиль вообще очистить, то клавиатура в опере работать не будет вообще =), а стандартными вендозными хотелось бы всётаки попользоваться...




> Опера жрёт? Это что-то новенькое


Вот прям в данный момент она 46 мегов оперативы отожрала =(... а обычно минимуми 60, а в среднем где-то 80... бывает она и по 160 сжирает =(, а у меня всего 384 метра при этом ещё венда сжирает под сотню почти, а инада эхплорер разрастается до 80... И всё свопиться свопится свопится =(...

----------


## WaterFish

> а обычно минимуми 60, а в среднем где-то 80... бывает она и по 160 сжирает =(


60М - это совершенно нормально для любого браузера.
Если вкладок или окон много открыто, то и 160 нормально. Главное, что бы после закрытия вкладок отдавала.
Файерфокс может и 300 отожрать, а потом не отдать взад. :Smiley: 



> я постоянно промахиваюсь мимо клавиш и обязательно попадаю на какую-нить комбинацию которая чёнить делает


Ну в данном случае трудно, что-либо посоветовать, кроме как - лучше целься.  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

Да у Оперы есть проблема с оперативкой больше всех кушает у меня постоянно от 30 до 100, в а ie например кушает всего 25-50 метров..

----------


## c0med1an

2 Ego1st
В настройках Оперы, если отключить кеш в оперативной памяти, то жрать сабж будет гораздо меньше, намного меньше

2 WaterFish
А у Firefox'a достаточно установить плагин Cache Status чтобы в любой момент можно было очищать кеш в оперативной памяти, если она понадобится.

А IE имхо вообще не умеет использовать оперативную память в качестве кеша.

----------


## maXmo

46 метров? Что ты с ней делаешь? У меня фаерфокс сейчас хавает 16 метров, а выше 60 не вылазит никогда.

----------


## WaterFish

> 46 метров? Что ты с ней делаешь? У меня фаерфокс сейчас хавает 16 метров, а выше 60 не вылазит никогда.


Много читал про жор памяти различными браузерами.
Но вот лично, что видел:                                            Opera 8.54 - 30 оперативки, 40-50 - виртуальной,обычно не более.
Opera 9.00- 50-70 оперативки, 40-120 виртуальной.
Opera 9.01 - примерно так же.
Opera 9.02 - 30-40 ОП - 40-70 ВП
IE 5-6 - не помню. :Smiley: 
Firefox (любой). Удивительная вещь.
Дома, не более 30-40 ОП и не более 60-120 ОП.
Работа - 30-60 ОП и до *350-400* ВП, если оставить его загруженным хотя бы на несколько часов.При этом расширения стоят одни и те же.
Недолгое пользование IE7 показало его близость по использованию памяти к Opera 9.02
Всегда радовал потреблением памяти Maxton - 30-60 M, не более. Но давно из-за нестабильности не пользую.

----------


## Ego1st

> 2 Ego1st
> В настройках Оперы, если отключить кеш в оперативной памяти, то жрать сабж будет гораздо меньше, намного меньше


сразу встоёт вопрос насколько медленее будут грузиться страницы, опера быстрее и работает из-за того что картинки и всё остальное загружает из кеша..

----------


## Shadow[13]

> 60М - это совершенно нормально для любого браузера.
> Если вкладок или окон много открыто, то и 160 нормально. Главное, что бы после закрытия вкладок отдавала.
> Файерфокс может и 300 отожрать, а потом не отдать взад.
> 
> Ну в данном случае трудно, что-либо посоветовать, кроме как - лучше целься.


60 мегов это много, а про 160 я уже и не говорю... вот 10-20 это ещё мона понять,н если 60 максимум.... так она без открытых страниц в таскбар свёрнутая 40+ отжирает =(
Хм... может на нетскейп перейти?.. или поискать что-нить текстовое...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

> 60 мегов это много, а про 160 я уже и не говорю... вот 10-20 это ещё мона понять,н если 60 максимум.... так она без открытых страниц в таскбар свёрнутая 40+ отжирает =(
> Хм... может на нетскейп перейти?.. или поискать что-нить текстовое...


Попробуй.  :Smiley: 
Лично я рекомендую в случае проблем с памятью Opera 8.54.

----------


## Shadow[13]

> Попробуй. 
> Лично я рекомендую в случае проблем с памятью Opera 8.54.


Лень переустанавливать =\... ктомуже там встроенной поддержки торрэнтов нету =)... а это оказалась весьма юзабельная штука =)...
хотя... мне всёравно видимо скоро систему переставлять придётся =\... тогда и сделаю всё подругому  :Smiley: ...

----------


## Shu_b

> Лень переустанавливать =\...


А зачем переустанавливать? 
Установите в другую директорию, сделайте свой ярлычек... 
И пользуте обе версии

----------


## Shadow[13]

> А зачем переустанавливать? 
> Установите в другую директорию, сделайте свой ярлычек... 
> И пользуте обе версии


Места нету :/...

----------


## Kreps

> Попробуй. 
> Лично я рекомендую в случае проблем с памятью Opera 8.54.


Не знаю как у вас, а у меня что в 8.54 что в 9.02 - постоянно "утекает" память. 3-4 часа работы (постоянно открыто 2-3 сайта) - и Опера доползает минимум до 90 оперативы и 140 виртуала...

----------


## DeWalt

Практически всё вышеперечисленное есть в MyIE2.
Чего нет - лично мне нафиг не надо.

MyIE2 (11 вкладок) - 68м.
Firefox (7 вкладок) - 37м.

----------


## c0med1an

Firefox достаточно поставить плагин "Cache Status" чтобы в любой момент можно было очистить кеш браузера в оперативной памяти. Он использует память для кеширования страниц, для скорости, поэтому и жрет ее больше. В отличие от того же MyIE который этого не умеет.

В опере эта функция тоже реализована, но ее легко можно отключить.

----------


## WaterFish

Вышла Opera 9.10
Основное дополнение - встроенный антифишинг.

----------


## SDA

Пользователи браузера Opera, часто набирающие адреса сайтов не в той раскладке клавиатуры, могут прибегнуть к довольно интересному способу борьбы с коварными опечатками.

Методика простая: нужно занести адреса неоднократно посещаемых веб-ресурсов в закладки браузера и присвоить каждому сайту краткое имя, состоящее из той абракадабры, которая получается при вводе URL в неправильно выставленной раскладке. Например, для "Компьютерры-Онлайн" при добавлении закладки в поле "Краткое имя" нужно вписать "цццюсщьзгеуккфюкг", для сайта тестовой лаборатории www.terralab.ru - "цццюеуккфдфиюкг".
В результате, получится следующее: если пользователь в очередной раз по ошибке в адресной строке Opera наберет в кириллице "цццюсщьзгеуккфюкг" и, не глядя, нажмет Enter, то попадет на сайт www.computerra.ru, а не на страницу с сообщением об ошибке при попытке открыть неизвестный ресурс.

Такой вот забавный трюк. Кстати, применим он не только к "Опере", но и к браузеру Firefox.

----------


## Терминатор-2

1)Некоторые ссылки принудительно открываются на новой вкладке. Как отключить?
2)На некоторых страницах я полностью отключил анимацию, но она по-прежнему воспроизводится (не помогает и отключение Ява скрипт). Почему?

----------


## Макcим

> 2)На некоторых страницах я полностью отключил анимацию, но она по-прежнему воспроизводится (не помогает и отключение Ява скрипт). Почему?


Дайте ссылки. Тоже хочу посмотреть  :Smiley:

----------


## Терминатор-2

http://snowwh1te.livejournal.com/13701.html

----------


## Макcим

Вы имеете ввиду картинку http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/a...3_P1000354.JPG ?
Если открыть картинку по той ссылке, что я дал, картинка не двигается. Почему? Всё просто. В исходном коде страницы есть тег 

```
<marquee direction="right"><img src="http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/b/2/21/170/21170663_P1000354.JPG"></marquee>
```

Именно он двигает картинку слева направо.

P.S.: В браузере firefox у меня эта картинка почему то вообще не отобразилась. 

P.P.S.: В Opera 9.21 есть несколько опасных дырок, обновите браузер до нового билда  :Smiley:

----------


## Терминатор-2

Как сделать, чтобы на месте вырезанных банеров и картинок помещался какой-то текст?

----------


## SuperBrat

> Как сделать, чтобы на месте вырезанных банеров и картинок помещался какой-то текст?


Заказать на http://operafan.net/forum/ написание специального скрипта. И отблагодарить автора.

----------


## Anderson

Привет  :Smiley:  Скажите пожалуйста,а есть ли для Оперы такая же вещь,как Mcafee SiteAdvisor ? Или возможность установить эту программу в браузер ? Мне нравится Опера,хоцца сделать её безопаснее  :Smiley:  У меня Опера 9.24.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Привет  Скажите пожалуйста,а есть ли для Оперы такая же вещь,как Mcafee SiteAdvisor ? Или возможность установить эту программу в браузер ? Мне нравится Опера,хоцца сделать её безопаснее  У меня Опера 9.24.


У Opera своя программа безопасности: Защита от мошенничества.

----------


## Anderson

> У Opera своя программа безопасности: Защита от мошенничества.


Да... Есть. Если это можно назвать защитой. Я бывал на множестве различных сайтов, при этом в 100% случаев "Защита от мошенничества"
сообщает,что ей ничего не известно о сайте и предлагает сообщить о нем как о мошенническом. Вне зависимости от тематики сайта

----------


## ISO

Вышел очередной релиз Opera 9.25, качаем кому надо интернациональную версию тут http://ru.opera.com/download/thanks/win/

----------

